# F/S 80 ozark acres



## happyooper (Dec 8, 2002)

for sale, unique 80 ozark acres, very secluded, has camp, electric,phone. very rustic. serious inquires only. outbuildings and very large new metal building. year round stream, gravity flow water and wooded with organic garden area and fruit trees. 5 miles from small town. little over an hour to branson, mo. pm for more info please. $150,000.00.


----------



## oz_sprog (Jun 5, 2008)

Do you have any pics?


----------



## Bear (Jan 25, 2005)

I sent a PM, no answer yet!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'll try to notify her to get back online. I'll try email.

Angie


----------



## happyooper (Dec 8, 2002)

HI, sorry i was gone all day yesterday. i have pics but some relatives came for a visit this week and broke our printer and i haven't gotten it fixed. please give me till the weekend to get some out to you. thanks. ps i cleared out some of my pms. sorry for the delay on this. hp


----------

